# Pakistan urges U.S. to share intelligence on Zawahri



## TH15 (Jul 10, 2011)

ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - Pakistani called on the United States on Sunday to share information about new al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahri after U.S. Defence Secretary Leon Panetta said he believed that Osama bin Laden's successor was in Pakistan.

During his first trip to Kabul on Saturday as Pentagon chief, Panetta said he believed that the new al Qaeda leader was living in Pakistan's lawless tribal belt on the Afghan border.

More:
http://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFTRE76912G20110710

Thoughts on this? Seems a bit shady from my POV.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 10, 2011)

If Pakistan wants to know about Zawahri why don't they just ask their ISI, the Director of the ISI is probably sharing a goat with him as I type.


----------



## QC (Jul 10, 2011)

Same shit, same smell.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe it's also because they will want their aid and funding back soon.  Read the article too.  Some pretty heavy reimbursements going on...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43698819/ns/world_news-the_new_york_times/


----------



## TH15 (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn. We should just tell India to finish them off.


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2011)

FFFFFFUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Pakistan.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Pakistan.



Fuck 'em right in the ass.


----------



## QC (Jul 11, 2011)

For some reason Free, i have an image of a squad of cheerleaders getting involved in that.


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> FFFFFFUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Pakistan.





QC said:


> For some reason Free, i have an image of a squad of cheerleaders getting involved in that.


----------

